# Maignan brucia le tappe: si allena in porta. Panchina e poi sarà titolare.



## LukeLike (21 Novembre 2021)

Si avvicina il ritorno in porta di Mike Maignan che sta bruciando le tappe. Come riporta Gianluca di Marzio, il francese si è allenato per la prima volta in porta dall'infortunio e si può considerare clinicamente guarito.

*Sky: Maignan presto in gruppo. Andrà inizialmente in panchina per poi tornare titolare.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Si avvicina il ritorno in porta di Mike Maignan che sta bruciando le tappe. Come riporta Gianluca di Marzio, il francese si è allenato per la prima volta in porta dall'infortunio e si può considerare clinicamente guarito.


Ottimo l'ho già scritto anche nel suo personale harem


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2021)

*Sky: Maignan presto in gruppo. Andrà inizialmente in panchina per poi tornare titolare.*


----------



## Swaitak (21 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Si avvicina il ritorno in porta di Mike Maignan che sta bruciando le tappe. Come riporta Gianluca di Marzio, il francese si è allenato per la prima volta in porta dall'infortunio e si può considerare clinicamente guarito.
> 
> *Sky: Maignan presto in gruppo. Andrà inizialmente in panchina per poi tornare titolare.*


speriamo stia facendo tutto per bene. non mi fido dei Labs


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Si avvicina il ritorno in porta di Mike Maignan che sta bruciando le tappe. Come riporta Gianluca di Marzio, il francese si è allenato per la prima volta in porta dall'infortunio e si può considerare clinicamente guarito.
> 
> *Sky: Maignan presto in gruppo. Andrà inizialmente in panchina per poi tornare titolare.*


.


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Si avvicina il ritorno in porta di Mike Maignan che sta bruciando le tappe. Come riporta Gianluca di Marzio, il francese si è allenato per la prima volta in porta dall'infortunio e si può considerare clinicamente guarito.
> 
> *Sky: Maignan presto in gruppo. Andrà inizialmente in panchina per poi tornare titolare.*


.


----------



## WeedoMilan (21 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Maignan presto in gruppo. Andrà inizialmente in panchina per poi tornare titolare.*


Quanto passa generalmente tra l’allenarsi in porta e l’allenarsi in gruppo?


----------



## Simo98 (21 Novembre 2021)

A questo punto speriamo che possa tornare per il 19 dicembre contro il Napoli?
Nelle prossime partite di campionato affrontiamo squadre abbordabili, contro cui in genere non subiamo tanto e possiamo farcela anche con Tata


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2021)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> Quanto passa generalmente tra l’allenarsi in porta e l’allenarsi in gruppo?


Dipende dalle condizioni ovviamente.


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

dopo la papera di ieri lo staff accellera...


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

Ottimo,anche se non mi fido più di nessuno che abbia a che fare con lo staff medico.


----------



## bmb (21 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Si avvicina il ritorno in porta di Mike Maignan che sta bruciando le tappe. Come riporta Gianluca di Marzio, il francese si è allenato per la prima volta in porta dall'infortunio e si può considerare clinicamente guarito.
> 
> *Sky: Maignan presto in gruppo. Andrà inizialmente in panchina per poi tornare titolare.*


Non è augurabile neanche al peggior nemico proseguire altre 8 partite con dracula.


----------



## WeedoMilan (21 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dipende dalle condizioni ovviamente.


Perdonami non volevo fare una domanda stupida
Volevo capire se per condizioni si parlasse dello stato del polso o proprio dello stato di forma del ragazzo.
Non ho idea di come funzioni coi portieri, grazie.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Maignan presto in gruppo. Andrà inizialmente in panchina per poi tornare titolare.*


Speriamo perché lui e Tomori per il Milan indispensabili. Molto più di tutti gli altri, e non ci possiamo permettere di averli entrambi fuori.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Si avvicina il ritorno in porta di Mike Maignan che sta bruciando le tappe. Come riporta Gianluca di Marzio, il francese si è allenato per la prima volta in porta dall'infortunio e si può considerare clinicamente guarito.
> 
> *Sky: Maignan presto in gruppo. Andrà inizialmente in panchina per poi tornare titolare.*


Quindi valuteremo anche lui di giorno in giorno? 
Ottimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> Perdonami non volevo fare una domanda stupida
> Volevo capire se per condizioni si parlasse dello stato del polso o proprio dello stato di forma del ragazzo.
> Non ho idea di come funzioni coi portieri, grazie.


In gruppo si allena già da tempo. 
Per la precisione da tempo svolge tutta la parte tattica che non implica l'uso della mano. 

Ovviamente ora dovrà iniziare a fare sul serio perché anche il polso è clinicamente guarito.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In gruppo si allena già da tempo.
> Per la precisione da tempo svolge tutta la parte tattica che non implica l'uso della mano.
> 
> Ovviamente ora dovrà iniziare a fare sul serio perché anche il polso è clinicamente guarito.


spero che 2 settimane bastino..


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> spero che 2 settimane bastino..


Lo spero pure io ma non mi illudo .
Quando i nostri iniziano a valutare di giorno in giorno i giorni diventano settimane e poi mesi.


----------



## Davidoff (21 Novembre 2021)

Con calma, evitiamo di sfasciarlo di nuovo, non mi fido dello staff atletico.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Novembre 2021)

Se torna Mike miglioriamo di botto, in difesa giocheranno tutti molto più tranquilli e possiamo contare su ripartenze rapide. 
E' veramente un portiere che porta punti reali alla squadra.


----------

